# Silicone Bakeware - Why can't I bake in these?



## Ardge (Nov 1, 2004)

I own two silicone 10" cake rounds (actually, they are 9 & 1/2"), and two silicone regular sized muffin cups pans.  All are new, red, and are going to be given to my dogs as chew toys in the next few days.  

I'm not losing my hair, but I have been pulling it out recently.  I ruined two Bishop Cakes and two dozen chocolate chip cookie muffins yesterday.  These nonstick silicone things stuck to everything.  

I was all excited when I got these things a few months ago.  The cupcake pans were from my sister.  I went out and bought the cake rounds.  Blah!  I hate them!  

Can someone walk me through the procedure on how to make a successful product with these?  I was looking at my regular metal bakeware and was like _apoligizing_ to them yesterday.  Why did I try to fix something that wasn't broken?    

I cleaned them, dried them, sprayed them with pan release, and then baked in them.  Results?  No good.

Should I have waited till they were COMPLETELY cooled off before trying to remove them?  I didn't.  But then again, I never do that.  I cool my products on my wire racks.  Thats what they are for.  Grrrr....  Someone help me!!!!!!!!!!


 :? 

RJ


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2004)

Ardge, thanks for this post. I was wonderng how well those things worked, and from your rueful experience, I now know I will not buy any.

I have perfectly good metal bakeware from Chicago Metallic (yay!) that I will be loyal to.


----------



## runninduo (Nov 1, 2004)

I recently got the book "Baking Illustrated" (put out by the folks at Cooks Illustrated).  Anyway, in the beginning of the book, they rate various types of bakeware.......I actually re-read that section last night.....I just thought I'd share that they commented that they too had problems with the silicone bakeware and that large chunks of the finished product stuck to the pan.

Sorry you had problems!!!!!  But, if it helps, it appears that you're not alone.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

Ardge, sorry to hear this.  A neighbor suffers the same fate with hers in baking.  However, she has recycled hers to use with freezing sorbets and stuff and says that is the best and only use for the silicone pans.  Nothing frozen in them sticks, and they make unmolding a breeze.


----------



## pst1can (Nov 1, 2004)

Ardge...your problem sounds likeyou have bought the "imitation" silicone bakeware. The cookie sheets should only be "Silpat". Kitchenaid has just launched with a silcone bakeware too....they would not put their name on it if it was not a good quality. I can't remember where I read it but if you crease the bakeware and the colour changes it is supposed to be poor quality.


----------



## lisaj2791 (Aug 18, 2005)

Really sorry you had problems with your silicone bakeware.  I purchased the muffin pans and nothing sticks.  I don't use oil or spray.  It's pretty neat actually.  I found that the glossy ones with smooth interiors are best.  Also what pst1can said is true.  If you crease the bakeware and it turns white, the silicone is a very poor quality and you should junk it.  I got mine off the frigidaire site and couldn't be happier.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 20, 2005)

*Don't Junk Them Yet!*

As we make candy for our restaurant to sell...and most portions are about 1 ounce....I found the ones I was ready to throw away made great candy forms!  Poured them in....put in freezer until cold...then popped them out!


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 12, 2005)

They discussed them on a baking board I belong to. There was an overwelming disapproval of them. No one had ideas to make it workable.


----------

